
170+ Django conference videos - Juha
http://equallytrue.blogspot.com/2012/05/170-django-conference-videos.html
======
simonw
We also have a large crowdsourced collection of Django videos on Lanyrd (178
at the moment) - many of which have accompanying slides and notes:

<http://lanyrd.com/topics/django/video/>

We have similar collections of videos on other topics, for example:

<http://lanyrd.com/topics/python/video/> (277 videos)

<http://lanyrd.com/topics/ruby/video/> (161 videos)

<http://lanyrd.com/topics/javascript/video/> (204 videos)

<http://lanyrd.com/topics/ruby-on-rails/video/> (66 videos)

Or search through our full index of over 6,000 conference videos here:

<http://lanyrd.com/video/>

~~~
scorpion032
You should get added as an Apple TV "app" similar to Youtube, Netflix etc, so
people can browse the topic of the video they want and then watch them sorted
by the max rating or something like that.

------
Estragon
The embarrassing demo failures in the "Advanced Security Topics" at the front
and center of the blog post were painful to watch and unenlightening, and
discredit the effort which has presumably gone into curating this video
collection. Might want to highlight something else.

~~~
Juha
I did watch the session a while ago and now remember it wasn't too successful,
but I selected it there because I think security is important and did have
good points in there. Many books, articles and presentations tend to leave the
security part out of their scope. I did push the security session down the
list :).

------
micrypt
Perhaps the OP missed it, but there's <http://pyvideo.org> –which contains
these and more.

~~~
codeinthehole
I wrote a simple python script that fetches videos form pyvideo and converts
them to QuickTime so you can watch them on your Apple device.
<https://github.com/codeinthehole/pyvideo2quicktime>

This is useful to me as I spend 2 hours a day on the London Underground, which
is a good time for watching conference talks.

------
pajju
Most of the talks don't have links for slides. Otherwise great talks.

------
pydanny
Hey! One of the five selected videos I co-presented! Yay! \o/

------
why-el
Is there something like this for Ruby or Javascript?

